# Field shoot info



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought I would like to try a field shoot but know zip about it. Am hoping some of you field shooters can fill me in on things like max and minimum distances. How many arrows are shot at each target and what is the differences between field and hunter round. In my area we don't have this kind of tournament but it sounds like it should be fun to try. Thanks for any help and look forward to meeting some of you.
Cheers Charles


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Charles. Field is a lot of fun. A field shoot 14 targets shot twice 14 in the morning and 14 after lunch. 4 arrows at each target. All know distances from 20ft to 80yds.
A hunter round is the same but shot from11yds to 70yds . The target faces are different also field has a black spot and hunter has a white spot. My self I dont know why more people dont shoot field and hunter shoots way more fun than 3D and it takes the the same amount of time. Heres a link , click on Administration and go yo rules & regulations, look at page 57, chapter 4.5.3.15 and it will give you a better idea. Iam sure other people will chime in to this thread also. See you out at a shoot soon.http://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/ You may have to refresh the web site.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Charles come out with Timmer and me this summer we will show you what its all about the right way and the wrong way you know thats my specilty


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

#1 Hogger said:


> Charles come out with Timmer and me this summer we will show you what its all about the right way and the wrong way you know thats my specilty


Sounds good to me. Are you guys planning on doing that 4 for 20 field challenge this year? And am I allowed to use my 270 for the longer shots. lol


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

only if you have a 3 to 9 scope on the rifle...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Charles,
Just started a bit of field and I love it. You get to shoot 112 arrows in a day. York has a field tournament and I shot it last year. Had a blast. Neat shooting the bunny walk up to the 5o-80 walk up. Just don't go winning everything and scare everyone off. 

Bobby


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

peregrine82 said:


> Hi Charles,
> Just started a bit of field and I love it. You get to shoot 112 arrows in a day. York has a field tournament and I shot it last year. Had a blast. Neat shooting the bunny walk up to the 5o-80 walk up. Just don't go winning everything and scare everyone off.
> 
> Bobby


Hope to see you there Bobby. Did you come home with a new toy this year?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CRKelly,

I shot Field a couple of times last year. had an absolute blast. I don't know why it is not more popular than it is. Targets are cheap (compared to 3D), tons of arrows to be shot, and fun, long distance to shoot at.

There is still something to be said aout guessing the distances in 3D that I really like....but it is a blast.

Has almost got me to thinking about a different set up just for Field......Not another bow!!!!

Have fun....I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I think FITA Field is at unknown distances black face with a yellow spot but I have never heard of any shoots in Ontario.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

not to popular in Ont and anywhere else either except in Europe, FCA Nationals has a fita field but not unmarked


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about this Kimmik Field archery club the email address in the directory is no good. would like the address.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

DXTCLUE said:


> Does anybody know anything about this Kimmik Field archery club the email address in the directory is no good. would like the address.


Nope... never heard of that place :wink: I know for sure some people would like to have memories of Kimmik... hahaha.

Kimmik is a Private field archery club that is owned by Kim and Mike Weiler. It is on their property near Woodview, Ontario. Mike and Kimmy keep the place immaculate! They are awesome people too. Some of the old time archers will remember Mike. He used to work at The Bow Shop in Waterloo.... about 15 years ago. Tall guy with glasses. 

[email protected] and check out http://kimmikfarms.ca/

Chris Priester


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I would like some memories please


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Whats the address of this place ?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Field is where it's at for fun in my opinion. You get to shoot a load of arrows, with good folks, and ya, Kim and Mike are good people


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Its on 28 Hwy just north of Woodville


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

crkelly said:


> Sounds good to me. Are you guys planning on doing that 4 for 20 field challenge this year? And am I allowed to use my 270 for the longer shots. lol


As far as I know Timmer and I will be doing the 4 for 20 challenge Should be a great time on great courses


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

The only field shooting in Quebec is Portneuf near Quebec city. I think the date will be june 16. It's a challenge to shoot 112 arrows in a single day at different distance none.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

What are the more common arrows used for field?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I shot the "triathlon" shoot at York County Bowmen a few years ago and I remember one lady in particular that had difficulty walking say to me... "Where has this sport been? I love the fact you walk in the bush like a 3D shoot but when you get to the target you get to shoot 4 arrows"... walking was the hard part for her. She is a 3D gal but really loved the Field... and we only shot a half round that day. 

A friend and I took a guy that was a diehard 3D guy to a field shoot in Lambton-Kent... he was very quiet coming home in the car. We asked what was up... he just looked at us and said he learned more about shooting in one day of field than he had in the previous 3 years in 3D. He still continued to shoot 3D but also shot field. 

I would like to offer an invitation to all archers that haven't tried field... let me know if you are coming to a field shoot and I'll pay for your entrance fee if you don't like the shoot (except provincials). I'm not saying you will quit 3D... Field is a different beast. 

Don't let the 80 and 70 scare you. It's only 4 shots for the day.

Have fun... 

Priester


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Most shooters shoot smaller type arrow like a nano or ACE or x10. But loads of guys shoot regular size arrows like Maximas... Fat shafts are not an advantage. Whatever you shoot for 3D will work fine for field... unless you shoot FOB's... poor kid shot them one day at York and had to leave at lunch as he was out of arrows.... that's the disadvantage of shooting many arrows into one spot.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Charles, I picked up a dozen ACC's that I think will be fine for field. They are 3-49's and shoot very well out of my new Elite tour, also picked up for field. I think I am hooked.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

araz2114 said:


> I shot the "triathlon" shoot at York County Bowmen a few years ago and I remember one lady in particular that had difficulty walking say to me... "Where has this sport been? I love the fact you walk in the bush like a 3D shoot but when you get to the target you get to shoot 4 arrows"... walking was the hard part for her. She is a 3D gal but really loved the Field... and we only shot a half round that day.
> 
> A friend and I took a guy that was a diehard 3D guy to a field shoot in Lambton-Kent... he was very quiet coming home in the car. We asked what was up... he just looked at us and said he learned more about shooting in one day of field than he had in the previous 3 years in 3D. He still continued to shoot 3D but also shot field.
> 
> ...


You are a brave person. Can I have a gas allowance as well. lol


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

DXTCLUE said:


> I think FITA Field is at unknown distances black face with a yellow spot but I have never heard of any shoots in Ontario.


In fita hunter n field you have 12 target know distance and 12 uknow... that's more popular than 3d here in it

Inviato dal mio LG-C660 usando Tapatalk


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

franzofumi said:


> In fita hunter n field you have 12 target know distance and 12 uknow... that's more popular than 3d here in it
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-C660 usando Tapatalk


I would have to bring lots of arrows I suck at judging distance. :noidea:


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The Peel County Club is having another indoor Field warm up again this year on April 22. It was lots of fun last year. If I remember right we all bought Chris lunch. LOL


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> Most shooters shoot smaller type arrow like a nano or ACE or x10. But loads of guys shoot regular size arrows like Maximas... Fat shafts are not an advantage. Whatever you shoot for 3D will work fine for field... unless you shoot FOB's... poor kid shot them one day at York and had to leave at lunch as he was out of arrows.... that's the disadvantage of shooting many arrows into one spot.


I remember that one... Felt bad for him 'cause those FOB's aren't cheap either. I remember Dietmar heckled me like mad for my "huge fat shaft" 3D arrows... Cracked me up, I was shooting Redlines. Was a good day!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

crkelly said:


> You are a brave person. Can I have a gas allowance as well. lol


O.K. Priester....Charles and I are in. You pay for our enterence, gas to and from the shoot and a hotel....and we're in!!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh just buy some Nano Pro`s and you will be fine CK,


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice try guys... I won't be doing the gas money for anyone... hehehehe. DXT, I like the idea of people buying me lunch though  But if you are up for it Jason, I will put you guys up at my place... 

The field warm up is a great way to get marks and see the targets if you haven't seen them before. It's all indoors and the guys are good at Peel.

Chris


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

April 22nd you say....I might have to look into that one. Love that little Peel club house. So cozy!!!!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Jason, let Chris coach you through the 80 yard walk up, listen and do exactly as he explains.. worked for me. I had no ideal how to do that target, Chris went though it and I 3x 20'd it on my very first try shooting Bowhunter pins.. took me 5 years to shoot a 20 again.. 

Gilles


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

ontario moose said:


> Jason, let Chris coach you through the 80 yard walk up, listen and do exactly as he explains.. worked for me. I had no ideal how to do that target, Chris went though it and I 3x 20'd it on my very first try shooting Bowhunter pins.. took me 5 years to shoot a 20 again..
> 
> Gilles


Maybe I should got got Chris tell me instead of you , I pounded my first arrow in the dirt in front of the target. Ha Ha Ha


----------

